
Atlassian won't give its users a dark mode for Jira - cesarizu
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/JRACLOUD-63150
======
simplecto
My guess is that the product managers know that dark mode does not move the
needle for customer acquisition or attrition.

I'm surprised it is still in the backlog, so to speak.

------
cesarizu
Over 2300 comments, the top 2 issue and Atlassian keeps ignoring the problem.
It's still "Gathering Interest" for almost 4 years.

